# شراء مكائن خراطه ممكن احد يدلني على موقع شركه المانيه لبيع مكائن خراطه المعادن



## omarazez (14 مايو 2013)

ممكن احد يدلني على موقع شركه المانيه لبيع مكائن خراطه المعادن


----------



## Wassem_78 (21 يونيو 2013)

أخي الكريم أنا دكتور في هندسة الإنتاج خريج ألمانيا و موجود حاليا في ألمانيا و من الممكن مساعدتك في طلبك فقط أحتاج بعض التفاصيل عن الالات المطلوبة و مواصفاتها .. لو أحببت بإمكانك مراسلتي من خلال المنتدى ..


----------



## مضر عدنان (22 يونيو 2013)

احنا اشترينا مكائن انكليزية اسم الشركة Chester ولدينا طلبية اخرة مكائن انكليزية ايضاً اسم الشركة Excel


----------

